

Developers: It’s not about being exact. It’s about being concise.  - ksowocki
http://owocki.com/2009/09/developers-its-not-about-being-exact-its-about-being-concise/

======
aboodman
Actually, I notice the reverse problem:

(good) programmers are in the DRY habit, so they habitually look for the most
concise way to express something -- either in programming or spoken language.

In real life, communication is lossy. You need to express things multiple
ways, with examples, and then ask for confirmation to make sure what you sent
is what was received.

~~~
ksowocki
That's a fair point. I suppose it all depends on the context of the
conversation.

